# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2019 às 00:56)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2019 às 07:29)

Bom dia, á semelhança de ontem temos nevoeiro com 11,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2019 às 08:13)

Ainda nos 11,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2019 às 10:05)

Boas ...já trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,com 21.9ºC e sol maluco .


----------



## Serrano (1 Mai 2019 às 10:32)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 16.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2019 às 13:03)

Boas ...sol ,com 25.6ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2019 às 13:21)

Boas, céu com algumas nuvens para leste e 22,7°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2019 às 13:48)

Pelo que estou a observar as nuvens estão com forte desenvolvimento aí no interior, vista a partir de Espinho. Vai haver trovoada e chuva, estão a desenvolverem muito cedo as células


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Mai 2019 às 14:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pelo que estou a observar as nuvens estão com forte desenvolvimento aí no interior, vista a partir de Espinho. Vai haver trovoada e chuva, estão a desenvolverem muito cedo as células
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Para já, a convecção parece muito mais potente nas serras espanholas:


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2019 às 15:34)

A celula em desenvolvimento a norte de Fornos de Algodres vista do Litoral, em Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2019 às 15:35)

Tonton disse:


> Para já, a convecção parece muito mais potente nas serras espanholas:


Que site é este? 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Mai 2019 às 15:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Que site é este?
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/sat/portugal/satellit-hd-15min.html#play  em alemão original

https://meteologix.com/pt/satellite/satellite-hd-15min.html em inglês para Portugal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2019 às 16:21)

Boas ...máxima prevista era de 29.ºC ...parece que ficou longe ...não precisa de tanto ,com 27.3ºC e algumas nuvens em volta .


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2019 às 16:21)

Obrigado pela resposta

Neste momento células explodem em território nacional







Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mai 2019 às 16:22)

Atualizada





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mai 2019 às 17:08)

Boa tarde, 24,1°C 

Vista para leste
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2019 às 19:04)

Boas ...acabou por chegar há máxima do ano ,ligeira brisa e já limpou ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2019 às 21:43)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NWN,com 20.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 28.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mai 2019 às 06:18)

Bom dia, a máxima de ontem foi de 25,9°C, hoje não há nevoeiro e estão uns fresquinhos 8,0°C com o céu limpo, mínima até agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (2 Mai 2019 às 10:14)

Ontem ainda começou de cair mas depressa passou, hoje mais vento e a temperatura vai subindo aos poucos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2019 às 14:51)

Boas ...sol ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2019 às 19:13)

Boas...ainda quentinho ,com 27.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Mai 2019 às 20:09)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 23°c, dia de céu praticamente limpo.
Ontem com nova máxima do ano com 27°c 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23°c
Min 12°c
Max 24.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 11.9°c às 8h 
Max horária 24.9°c à 17h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2019 às 21:40)

Boas...algum vento de NWN e ainda com 21.7ºC...ainda em alta.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 28.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2019 às 08:00)

Boas ...sol e está prometido mais ,com 15.2ºC e algum vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2019 às 11:36)

Boas ...sol e ventinho de NNE ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2019 às 12:03)

Bom dia, mínima de 7,6°C, ontem a máxima foi de 28,0°C, agora com 22,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2019 às 18:53)

Boas ...sol e hoje menos quente devido ao vento ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mai 2019 às 19:30)

Boas, a máxima foi de 27,8°C e atual de 23,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2019 às 22:01)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 19.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC /26.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2019 às 06:54)

Bom dia, mínima de 6,9°C e 7,1°C atual

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2019 às 10:10)

Boas ...limpo e com 18.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mai 2019 às 10:52)

14.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2019 às 13:20)

Boas ...sol que já vai aquecendo ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2019 às 17:34)

Boa tarde, máxima de 27,8°C e atual de 26,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2019 às 17:54)

Boas ...hoje foi um dia de céu limpinho ,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2019 às 20:29)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2019 às 21:42)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mai 2019 às 22:20)

Boas, por aqui 13,6°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2019 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 8,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (5 Mai 2019 às 10:10)

Manhã cheia de sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 13.6°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2019 às 10:15)

Boas ...sol e algum vento...vai aquecendo ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2019 às 12:18)

Boas, por aqui já nos 22,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2019 às 16:13)

Boas ...sol maluco ...algumas nuvens ,com 26.6ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Mai 2019 às 16:33)

Por aqui apareceram algumas nuvens mas continua verão como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mai 2019 às 17:30)

Boas, bastante vento e algumas nuvens, 23,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2019 às 18:41)

Boas...algum vento moderado já de W,algumas nuvens e de momento sem sol ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2019 às 21:48)

Boas,

Esta tarde no Penedo Furado, Vila de Rei o carro marcava 29 graus, que bafo. 
Aquilo no verão deve ser valente...







fallout 4 thumbs up


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2019 às 21:55)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mai 2019 às 07:01)

Bom dia, céu nublado e 12,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Mai 2019 às 13:25)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20.7°c, manhã com céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas.
Agora já com céu praticamente limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.7°c
Min 12.6°c
Max 21°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 8.7°c às 7h 
Max horária 17.8°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2019 às 15:01)

Boas ...hoje a coisa diferente ...nublado logo pela manhã e limpo pela tarde ,hoje mais fresco e boa brisa a correr ,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2019 às 21:20)

Boas...noite mais fresquinha ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2019 às 22:11)

Boas...algum vento ,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2019 às 06:44)

Bom dia, 12,2°C com céu nublado, ontem máxima de 20,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2019 às 08:20)

Boas, a caminho do trabalho já apanhei chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Mai 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia, Covilhã 12.5°c, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.5°c
Min 11.2°c
Max 15.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 7.5°c às 7h 
Max horária 11.7°c à 0h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2019 às 10:11)

Boas...nublado ...feriado da cidade ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2019 às 17:41)

Boas...já choveu na romaria...agora pela tarde,por várias vezes e com vento ...havia muitas barracas...para o pessoal não se molhar ,já por casa ,nublado e algum vento,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Mai 2019 às 20:14)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 15.9°c, dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, 0.5mm acumulados na estação do aeródromo  

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.9°c
Min 11.2°c
Max 20.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.5°c às 7h 
Max horária 17.8°c à 15h

Agora para nascente:








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Raintorr (7 Mai 2019 às 20:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já choveu na romaria...agora pela tarde,por várias vezes e com vento ...havia muitas barracas...para o pessoal não se molhar ,já por casa ,nublado e algum vento,com 17.7ºC.


Mais uns dias e tens temperaturas pornográficas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2019 às 20:39)

Raintorr disse:


> Mais uns dias e tens temperaturas pornográficas.


Essa é forte ...sejas bem vindo ao Fórum.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2019 às 20:40)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mai 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite, 18,7°C de máxima, mínima de 12,2°C, alguma chuva fraca 2,0mm até agora que não chove e 16,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2019 às 22:54)

Boas...alguma coisa durante meia hora,com 15.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2019 às 06:55)

Bom dia, chuva 1,7mm e 15,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Mai 2019 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 17.7°c , chuviscos e chuva fraca desde as 21h de ontem até cerca das 8h.de hoje.
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado

Precipitação na estação do aeródromo: 
Ontem 1.1mm
Hoje 5.7mm
Mensal 6.8mm
Anual 467.4mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.7°c
Min 12.4°c
Max 17.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 12.2°c às 7h 
Max horária 16.6°c à 12h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2019 às 15:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esta tarde no Penedo Furado, Vila de Rei o carro marcava 29 graus, que bafo.
> Aquilo no verão deve ser valente...
> ...



também estive no Penedo Furado no domingo mas foi antes do almoço e almoço, não nos cruzamos por pouco , muito bonita a paisagem principalmente essas partes das cascatas e ribeiras, também senti bem o calor lá a subir os cabeços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2019 às 16:46)

Boas...dia ventoso e alguma chuva pela noite e manhã ,com 18.9ºC e 3.0mm...meio nublado .

Dados de ontem 11.0ºC / 19.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2019 às 19:09)

Boas...continua ventoso ,meio nublado e bons momentos de sol agora pelo final da tarde ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2019 às 21:46)

Boas...céu mais limpo e o vento passou a mais fraco ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2019 às 21:55)

Boa noite, hoje o dia foi de primavera, chuva só na madrugada e parte da manhã e foi melhorando, máxima de 19,9°C e atual de 13,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mai 2019 às 21:59)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa noite, hoje o dia foi de primavera, chuva só na madrugada e parte da manhã e foi melhorando, máxima de 19,9°C e atual de 13,3°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Acumulado 2,2mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Mai 2019 às 01:06)

Boas.
11.0°C, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia, hoje ainda não choveu estão 11,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2019 às 10:22)

Boas...chuva fraca desde as 9h ,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.3ºC / 19.9ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2019 às 11:37)

Boas...só chuviscos ...não chove de jeito ,com 14.4ºC e já 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2019 às 16:13)

Boas ...o melhor veio a seguir ao almoço ...chuva fraca por vezes moderada durante mais de uma hora ,mais claro e não ,com 17.9ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2019 às 21:01)

Boas...de momento chuva fraca ,com 16.4ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Mai 2019 às 21:04)

Boa noite, Covilhã 15.4°c , chuviscos e chuva fraca desde cerca das 13h , o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 20h é de 7.9mm 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.4°c
Min 10.1°c
Max 16.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 7.5°c às 7h 
Max horária 17°c à 18h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mai 2019 às 21:30)

Boa noite, por aqui 3,0mm e 17,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Mai 2019 às 23:28)

Boa noite,
Pela serra o dia foi de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, com a temperatura nos 12 graus, mas que valente molha. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mai 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia, chuva, ontem 3,5mm, hoje nós 2,2mm e 17,1°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2019 às 10:16)

Boas...alguma fraca durante a noite ....de momento só nublado ,com 16.8ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.9ºC / 18.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2019 às 12:43)

Boas ...já aparecendo o sol ,com 20.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2019 às 16:57)

Boas ...hoje é para limpar o céu ,vento ainda moderado ,subida da temperatura,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2019 às 19:13)

Tudo muito verdinho por aqui.

Um dia com máxima a rondar os 19ºC. De manhã ainda choveu um pouco.








Com o telemóvel não dá para aproximar muito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2019 às 20:47)

Boas...voltamos ao bom tempo ...limpinho por cima  e vento fraco,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Mai 2019 às 09:07)

Bom dia, Covilhã 14.2°c, depois de 4 dias com precipitação que deixam um acumulado este mês na estação do aeródromo de 18.2mm e temperaturas que não chegaram aos 20°c , o dia hoje começa com céu limpo e vento fraco e a prometer nova temperatura máxima para este ano que é de dia 1 de maio com 27°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.2°c
Min 10.2°c
Max 14.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 7.3°c às 7h 
Max horária 11.5°c às 0h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2019 às 10:15)

Boas ...sol ...hoje já vai entrar em prê-aquecimento ,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.9ºC / 23.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (11 Mai 2019 às 11:01)

14.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2019 às 12:26)

Boas ...muito sol  e maluco ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2019 às 13:05)

Boas...o gajo lá cima já queima ,com 24.6ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (11 Mai 2019 às 15:24)

E pronto, retornou o calor -.-
Dia de sol radioso desde a manhã, com 25,7°C e 21% HR. 
Vento fraco e ameno, infelizmente fiquei sem anemómetro numa das trovoadas das últimas semanas ​


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2019 às 15:38)

Boas ...com vontade subir mais ,com 27.5ºC .


----------



## Cesar (11 Mai 2019 às 17:28)

Como passamos dos oito aos oitenta em tão pouco tempo, incrível sol com fartura neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2019 às 18:42)

Boas ...hora perigosa ainda ,com 27.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2019 às 21:54)

Boas...já rola o vento de NNE...sinal de bom tempo ,com 21.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 28.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2019 às 08:47)

Bom dia, sexta-feira chuva durante a noite e á tarde calor, ontem dia primaveril com cheiro a verão, máxima de 28,1°C. Hoje vamos pelo mesmo, já com 14,3°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (12 Mai 2019 às 10:20)

Está mais quente do que ontem... 15°C no Sarzedo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2019 às 10:31)

Típica mínima de Verão, *13.3ºC*
Por agora já segue nos* 20.1ºC*, vento moderado e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2019 às 11:49)

26,1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2019 às 12:40)

Boas, forno ligado  28,0°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2019 às 13:19)

Boas ...sol ,com 26.4ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2019 às 13:33)

*24.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2019 às 15:56)

Boas ...sol maluco ,com 29.0ºC  .


----------



## Nickname (12 Mai 2019 às 18:12)

*26.8ºC*, temperatura em queda.
Foi o o dia mais quente do ano até agora, mas o vento marcou sempre presença, o que acabou por amenizar a sensação de calor.
Máxima: *28.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2019 às 19:51)

Boas, por aqui 28,4°C e máxima de 31,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Mai 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite, Covilhã 23°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, 28.6°c de temp.maxima horária  na estação do aeródromo assim sendo haverá nova max.para este ano quando forem atualizados os dados diários. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23°c
Min 14.1°c
Max 27.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 11.4°c às 7h 
Max horária 28.6°c à 18h

Foto que tirei ontem onde ainda se vê alguma neve no planalto da Torre na  Serra da Estrela. 









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mai 2019 às 21:31)

Boas,  uns agradáveis 18,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2019 às 22:32)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ...hoje já passou a barreira dos vinte nove graus ...amanhã deve passar dos trinta ,noite tropical ainda e uma ligeira brisa,com 23.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 29.6ºC .


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2019 às 22:54)

Um passeio pelo Sabor, esta tarde.

Vale do Sabor.





Rio Sabor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mai 2019 às 22:58)

Dan disse:


> Um passeio pelo Sabor, esta tarde.
> 
> Vale do Sabor.
> 
> ...


Que frescura  E tudo ainda bem verdinho Fabulosas como sempre Dan 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2019 às 22:59)

Os campos ainda com muito verde.













Até as cerejas ainda estão assim.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mai 2019 às 07:02)

Bom dia, mínima de 6,3°C e atual de 6,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mai 2019 às 09:29)

Dan disse:


> Os campos ainda com muito verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu este domingo já tive que apanhar as do meu quintal, que mais uns dias e estavam todas maduras no chão


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mai 2019 às 13:10)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 23.9°c , céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
28.8°c é a nova temp.max.deste ano na estação do aeródromo valor atingido ontem.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.9°c
Min 18.1°c
Max 23.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 12.8°c às 7h 
Max horária 23.4°c às 12h

Para nascente :






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2019 às 16:05)

Boas...como estava previsto...hoje sim ,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2019 às 17:30)

Boas...mais forte ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## Raintorr (13 Mai 2019 às 18:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais forte ,com 32.3ºC .


Isso já está muito pornográfico aí para esses lados.
A ver se aparecem nuvens para deitarem sumo.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Mai 2019 às 20:39)

Boas, Covilhã 25.6°c , tarde de céu limpo e o vento a perder intensidade sendo fraco.
Haverá nova max.na estação do aeródromo pois às 17h marcavam 29.2°c valor superior ao registrado ontem de 28.8°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.6°c
Min 18.1°c
Max 29.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 12.8°c às 7h 
Max horária 29.2°c às 17h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...algum vento de NNE e ainda com 25.2ºC...parece verão .

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 32.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (13 Mai 2019 às 22:03)

*20.1ºC* ainda!!!

Dia e noite mais quentes do ano novamente, *14.1ºC */ *28.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mai 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite, 15,0°C com máxima de 31,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mai 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia, céu limpo e 7,8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2019 às 07:27)

Ontem a estação de Relvas, Covilhã registou uma amplitude térmica de 31 graus, incrível. Esta estação nos próximos invernos vai dar que falar.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Mai 2019 às 08:48)

Bom dia, Covilhã 19.6°c ,a temperatura mais alta a esta hora este ano por aqui, promete nova máxima, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 19.6°c
Min 15.3°c
Max 22.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 12.8°c às 7h 
Max horária 22°c às 0h e à1h

Encosta da Serra onde predomina o amarelo da flor das giestas:














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2019 às 14:47)

Boas ...cá vai o pots 18.000 ...já são muitos anos de casa ,mais um dia  e seco,muito sol e quentinho ,com 29.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (14 Mai 2019 às 14:58)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...cá vai o pots 18.000 ...já são muitos anos de casa ,mais um dia  e seco,muito sol e quentinho ,com 29.6ºC e vento fraco.



18 000 é obra!!!


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2019 às 15:23)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...cá vai o pots 18.000 ...já são muitos anos de casa ,mais um dia  e seco,muito sol e quentinho ,com 29.6ºC e vento fraco.



Bonita marca. parabéns! 

Eu já cá ando ainda há mais tempo do que tu e nem aos 9000 cheguei ainda!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mai 2019 às 15:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...cá vai o pots 18.000 ...já são muitos anos de casa ,mais um dia  e seco,muito sol e quentinho ,com 29.6ºC e vento fraco.


Grande dinossauro  Parabéns, número bem bonito, que venham mais 18.000

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2019 às 17:42)

Boas...ainda faz doer ,com 32.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (14 Mai 2019 às 20:16)

Ainda mais quente hoje, *24.1ºC* por agora.
Máxima:* 29.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2019 às 21:55)

Boas...vento fraco e ainda com 23.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mai 2019 às 22:02)

Boas, máxima de 33,1°C e mínima de 7,1°C, atual 17,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2019 às 08:09)

Boas ...máxima prevista 34.0ºC...é mesmo há bruta ,sol e já vai aquecendo,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2019 às 14:40)

Boas ...sol e o gajo lá de cima já armado em bruto ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2019 às 17:14)

Boas ...só ar quente ,com 32.7ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mai 2019 às 18:43)

Boa tarde, por aqui céu praticamente limpo e 24,6°C, máxima de 29,4°C e mínima de 9,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2019 às 20:51)

Boas...muito melhor ambiente na rua ...hoje a brisa a trabalhar ,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Mai 2019 às 21:52)

Boa noite, Covilhã 24.5°c , céu limpo durante a manhã depois foram aparecendo algumas nuvens altas desde o início da tarde o vento praticamente nulo todo o dia.
A temp.máxima anual na estação do aeródromo tem alterado nos últimos diasos :
Domingo 28.8°c
Segunda 29.5°c
Terça 30.5°c
Hoje 31.1°c (horária às 16h)

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 24.5°c
Min 17.3°c
Max 31.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 11.8°c às 7h 
Max horária 31.1°c às 16h













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2019 às 22:11)

Boas...brisa a correr ,com 21.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 33.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mai 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia, 13,1°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Mai 2019 às 08:44)

Bom dia, Covilhã 19.6°c , céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 19.6°c
Min 16.5°c
Max 20.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 11°c às 7h 
Max horária 18c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Mai 2019 às 13:04)

Boas, 23.8°c na Covilhã com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2019 às 14:29)

Boas ...como se esperava...melhor ambiente na rua ,dia mais arejado...muito bom ,com 21.0ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2019 às 17:12)

Boas...tarde a ser bem arejada ,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Mai 2019 às 19:42)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 15.9°c menos 8°/9° que ontem por esta hora, céu muito nublado desde o início da tarde e vento moderado desde cerca das 16h.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2019 às 19:43)

Boas...por aqui anda tudo no ar ...ventania ,com 15.2ºC...a ficar fresquinho .


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mai 2019 às 21:45)

Boa noite, hoje sempre o céu com nuvens e um chuvisco na parte da manhã, algumas abertas durante a tarde e algum vento 12,5°C por agora, máxima de 20,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2019 às 21:49)

Boas...brisa forte e ,com 12.6ºC...miníma do dia por momentos .


----------



## Bajorious (16 Mai 2019 às 21:59)

Boas. Vento moderado mas com algumas rajadas mais "puxadas".

Sigo com 11.7°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Mai 2019 às 22:44)

Boa noite , Covilhã 13.7°c , início de noite com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado , entretanto o vento acalmou e o céu já se encontra praticamente limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.7°c
Min 13°c
Max 24.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 11°c às 7h 
Max horária 23°c às 15h















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2019 às 15:12)

Boas...tempo fresco ...muito bom ,com 17.2ºC e bem arejado .

Dados de ontem 11.4ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2019 às 16:07)

Muito vento, com períodos de céu muito nublado. Já tivemos alguns pequenos aguaceiros de chuva fraca. 12,7ºC por agora.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Mai 2019 às 20:02)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 14.8°c , dia fresco com vento fraco a moderado de noroeste , céu muito nublado para oeste e norte e pouco nublado para este e sul. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.8°c
Min 10°c
Max 17.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 8.3°c às 4h 
Max horária 17.3c às 17h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mai 2019 às 20:08)

Boa tarde, hoje à semelhança de ontem céu nublado e 13,3°C, máxima de 18,4°C e mínima de 6,4°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2019 às 20:20)

Boas...bom fresco a rolar ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2019 às 21:57)

Boas...brisa forte e ,com 12.0ºC e céu meio nublado .

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mai 2019 às 00:23)

Boas. Vento mais intenso outra vez, tinha diminuido durante a tarde..

9.6°C // 53%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mai 2019 às 02:52)

8.4°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mai 2019 às 06:31)

Bom dia, uns fresquinhos 5,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2019 às 08:22)

4,6ºC de mínima por aqui, a mais baixa deste mês de maio. Céu pouco nublado e 9,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (18 Mai 2019 às 11:07)

11.7°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã com vento e algumas nuvens no horizonte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mai 2019 às 12:20)

Bom dia. Mínima de 7.9°C.
Hoje com mais nuvens e continuação do vento moderado.

Actual 12.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2019 às 07:53)

Bom dia, 7,7°C com mínima de 4,4°C






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Mai 2019 às 09:30)

Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira foi aos *0ºC* esta noite.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3


----------



## Serrano (19 Mai 2019 às 10:18)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.8°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Mai 2019 às 12:49)

Bom dia, Covilhã 18.5°c , belo dia de sol e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.5°c
Min 8.9°c
Max 18.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 4.5°c às 7h 
Max horária 14.5c às 11h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mai 2019 às 14:04)

Boas, 19,9°C com algumas nuvens altas e algum vento de este.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2019 às 19:22)

Região do Douro, esta manhã. Um pouco mais ventoso e fresco que o habitual.








Mas ainda deu para ver estes bichinhos a apanhar sol (cinco cágados).


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2019 às 19:28)

A manhã acabou por ser a mais fresca do mês. 3,5ºC no meu sensor, mas -2ºC na relva na estação do IPMA.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Mai 2019 às 20:26)

Boas, Covilhã17.2°c ,tarde com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.2°c
Min 8.9°c
Max 21°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 4.5°c às 7h 
Max horária 20.4c° às 16h

Durante a tarde na encosta da Serra a cerca de 800mt.alt.

































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mai 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 4,5°C com mínima de 4,0°C, ontem máxima de 21,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Mai 2019 às 13:13)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20.3°c , céu muito nublado e vento fraco .

A temperatura máxima do ano na estação do aeródromo é de 31.8°c no dia 15 , pelas previsões não será ultrapassada esta semana.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.3°c
Min 10.1°c
Max 20.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 5.5°c às 6h
Max horária 17.3c às 12h
















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mai 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia, céu praticamente limpo, 7,0°C.
Foto de ontem ao meio dia em Arganil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mai 2019 às 08:52)

Bom dia, Covilhã 16.5°c , com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.5°c
Min 11.3°c
Max 16.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 7.4°c às 6h
Max horária 11.5c às 0h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mai 2019 às 10:24)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, céu praticamente limpo, 7,0°C.
> Foto de ontem ao meio dia em Arganil
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssima foto Manuel 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Mai 2019 às 21:59)

Boas, Covilhã 20°c , durante a tarde com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, agora céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20°c
Min 11.3°c
Max  24.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 7.4°c às 7h
Max horária 24.7°c às 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mai 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite, hoje 26,7°C de máxima e atual de 15,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Mai 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia, sigo com 8,4°C e algumas nuvens altas.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Mai 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia, Covilhã 18.5°c , mais uma manhã de céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.5°c
Min 14.7°c
Max 18.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 9.6°c às 7h
Max horária 14.4c às 0h















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Mai 2019 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 10,3°C com nevoeiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mai 2019 às 08:28)

Bom dia, fotocópia de ontem, hoje com 12°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mai 2019 às 07:36)

Bom dia, 12,6°C com sol e algumas nuvens altas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Mai 2019 às 10:48)

15.6°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mai 2019 às 17:30)

Boa tarde, 28,2°C com máxima de 28,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Mai 2019 às 20:51)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 21.8°c , dia de céu praticamente limpo , o vento na passada noite esteve moderado passando a fraco/moderado durante o dia de hoje.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.8°c
Min 14.2°c
Max 22.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 13.7°c às 7h
Max horária 25.6c às 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2019 às 21:59)

Boas ...depois de 8 dias além fronteiras ...estamos de volta ,parece que já temos o gajo lá de cima a começar a chatear...começam os dias de aberração ,tudo calmo  e com 22.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mai 2019 às 10:12)

Hoje está mais calor... 17°C no Sarzedo!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2019 às 14:51)

Boas ...muito sol e já a morder ,com 29.6ºC   e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2019 às 18:52)

Boas ...hora ainda perigosa ...só vento quente e seco ,com 30.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2019 às 21:28)

Boas ...melhor ambiente na rua ,com 24.3ºC e uma ligeira brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2019 às 23:23)

Boas....ainda noite tropical ,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 30.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mai 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia, ontem máxima de 31,9°C com muito vento, hoje nevoeiro e 13,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Mai 2019 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 26.7°c , com céu praticamente limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 26.7°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 26.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 13.3°c às 6h
Max horária 26.2c às 11h

Para nascente alguma nebulosidade: 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Mai 2019 às 13:13)

Ontem a estação do aeródromo com máxima de 30.1°c e mínima de  12.2°c , com céu limpo e vento fraco tempo óptimo para uma caminhada na encosta da Serra da Estrela sobranceira à  Covilhã. 




















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2019 às 15:20)

Boas ...algum vento de NWW a varrer o ar quente ...nada mau ...já estava aquecer demasiado ,com 29.5ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2019 às 19:02)

Boas...ventinho de WNW a varrer o ar quente mais cedo ,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2019 às 20:52)

Boas...bem melhor ...hoje nem chegou a duas horas acima dos trinta ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Mai 2019 às 21:20)

Boa noite, Covilhã 23.9°c , neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Durante a tarde vento fraco/moderado e algumas nuvens altas mantiveram a temperatura quase sem alteração. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.9°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 26°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 13.3°c às 6h
Max horária 28.4°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (27 Mai 2019 às 21:52)

Boas noites a todos, por aqui a temperatura ronda os 19ºC com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2019 às 23:24)

Boas...brisa mais fraca e com 20.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2019 às 12:31)

Boas ...parece que encurtaram nos dias de inferno ,vento NNE por cá continua ,com 25.8ºC...por enquanto ainda tass bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2019 às 14:35)

Boas ...vai subindo ,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2019 às 17:00)

Boas ...mais ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Mai 2019 às 20:21)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 23.5°c , tem sido um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de Nordeste .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.5°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 27.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 15.4°c às 2h
Max horária 27.6°c às 17h e 18h

A partir de hoje a máxima prevista para os próximos dias a cima dos 30°c 








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2019 às 21:12)

Boas...algum vento de NNE e ainda 25.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite, 16,4°C com máxima de 31,7°C a contrastar com a de ontem 26,7°C, muito vento na parte da tarde, algum nevoeiro de manhã.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2019 às 23:30)

Boas...brisa mais fraca e com 22.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 29.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Mai 2019 às 03:08)

Boas. Vento moderado.
17.8°C // 34%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2019 às 06:50)

Bom dia, 9,2°C com sol e céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2019 às 09:40)

*17.2ºC*
Céu limpo

Mínima: *13.1ºC*

Maio vai acabar muito seco, apenas *30mm* (29% da média mensal).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2019 às 16:31)

Boas ...tarde mais quente ...manhã mais fresca devido ao vento ainda NNE,já virou para ESE ,com 30.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2019 às 17:45)

*26.8ºC,* temperatura já em queda, céu limpo.

Máxima: *27.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2019 às 19:04)

Boas ...ainda ,brisa fraca,o vento já de NWN,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2019 às 21:45)

Boas...já com uma brisa mais frescaWNW,com 25.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mai 2019 às 22:09)

A noite segue bem quente, ainda *20.8ºC*!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mai 2019 às 22:50)

Boa noite, 32,3°C de máxima e mínima de 8,7°C e atual de 18,5°C e vento sempre presente.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mai 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia, 11,1°C com céu limpo e sem vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2019 às 09:43)

Boas...hoje vai carregar mais ,sol e com 23.2ºC e o vento já de Este .

Dados de ontem 15.6ºC / 31.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2019 às 11:40)

*25.5ºC*, algum vento.

Foi a noite mais quente do ano, não baixou dos *16.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2019 às 14:37)

Boas ...sol e com 30.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2019 às 15:06)

Aí estão eles, os primeiros 30 do ano!!!
*30.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2019 às 17:02)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 31.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (30 Mai 2019 às 19:15)

Temperatura em queda, já está mais agradável, com *27.6ºC.*
Máxima: *31.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2019 às 19:23)

Boas...hoje ainda está perigoso ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mai 2019 às 20:11)

Boa tarde, dia de muito calor, máxima de 35,2°C e mínima de 8,9°C, atual de 32,2°C sem vento, véspera do rallye de Portugal aqui na Serra do Açor, prevê-se um dia complicado para os espectadores que vão estar expostos a muito calor. A prova passa aqui em frente.






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2019 às 22:06)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mai 2019 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui uns agradáveis 21,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Mai 2019 às 22:45)

Boa noite, Covilhã 26.7°c , últimos três dias  com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, hoje novo máximo para este ano na estação do aeródromo pois na horária foi atingido os 32°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.5°c
Min 18.9°c
Max 30.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 14.7°c às 7h
Max horária 32°c às 17h e às 18h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2019 às 22:53)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 32.6ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2019 às 07:04)

Bom dia, 12,2°C com céu limpo. Noite agitada com muitas pessoas a subir a serra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 10:52)

Boas ...mau tempo nos próximos dias ...só dá para sair há rua sem o gajo lá de cima ,com 27.6ºC...vêm bruto .


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2019 às 11:35)

Pouco arrefeceu durante a noite, mínima de *19.2ºC*, e agora já vai nos *30ºC*!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 12:32)

Boas ...hoje a chegar mais cedo aos trinta ...promete para a tarde ,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2019 às 14:18)

Chegou cedo aos 30ºC, mas pouco aqueceu desde então, *31.2ºC* por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 14:47)

Boas ...carrega ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2019 às 16:07)

*32.7ºC *!!!

Mais um dia em que a estação de Viseu-cidade muito provavelmente ultrapassará o máximo mensal do período 1971-2000 (33.0ºC).
Já não é novidade nenhuma, desde 2016 que tem sido uma constante, principalmente nos meses mais quentes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 17:52)

Boas  ...ainda está perigoso ,com 34.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2019 às 17:56)

*32.3ºC*, temperatura já em queda.
Máxima: *33.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 19:28)

Boas ...dia mais quente do ano ,lá fora ainda torra ,com 33.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (31 Mai 2019 às 20:38)

*27ºC*
Já se está bem melhor na rua!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 20:53)

Boas ...ainda em alta ...sem vento ,com 28.3ºC...a casa está ficar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2019 às 22:03)

Boas...com entrada já de alguma aragem de N a saber bem...temperatura subiu,com 27.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 34.5ºC .

De do mês 14.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mai 2019 às 23:03)

Boa noite, máxima de 36,6°C e mínima de 10,0°C, atual de 18.8°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2019 às 07:26)

Bom dia, Junho começa quente 15,8°C e céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jun 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia, Covilhã 25.5°c , com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.a temperatura máxima ontem nas horárias da estação do aeródromo foi de 33.1°c portanto quando forem atualizados os dados diários haverá novo máximo para este ano, mas deve ser de pouca dura pois hoje deve novamente ser ultrapassado.

Temperaturas de hoje na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.5°c
Min 20.8°c
Max 25.5°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt(ipma)na cova da beira as noites mais frescas do que na cidade hoje a min horária de 13.9°c às 7h.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (1 Jun 2019 às 10:38)

27ºC ás 10:30, vai ser um dia muito complicado hoje.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2019 às 11:29)

Está a aquecer... 24°C no Sarzedo!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jun 2019 às 13:32)

Boa tarde, 34,1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

